# Chest pack/alternative to vest



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

looking for a decent chest pack/side bag, tired of wearing the vest, wondering if anyone knows of a good chest pack or bag that will hold at least 2 fly boxes, the typical tools (nippers, forceps), and maybe has a hook for a net.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

check out the orvis sling pack. really nice alternative and it is never in the way.


----------



## FlyteLine (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with rapman...the orvis sling pack works nicely...have used one for couple years now. Good Luck!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nothing worse than having all your gear in front of you and interfering. Sling pak from is ok but if you are left handed it works against you so it went. I am using one of the hydration pak system and keep it all behind m,e or I use my vests.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nothing worse than having all your gear in front of you and interfering. Sling pak from is ok but if you are left handed it works against you so it went. I am using one of the hydration pak system and keep it all behind m,e or I use my vests.


If you're left handed, you should just conform to the rest of the world and be right handed. 

I use an Orvis Sling Pack, too, love it to death. I can fit several boxes in it and use the small front pouch for my tippet, indicators, spare leaders, shot, things like that. I used to wear a vest, too, and it drove me nuts. The Sling Pack has been awesome, just remember to buckle the belt around your waist before you start trying to bend over or it can sling around and smack you in the face!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a William Joseph Access. Definitely give ol' Willy Joe a look if you're looking for a thoughtfully engineered product.

It can be worn as a sling pack or a chest pack. I keep a few boxes in mine, it has a fold out "tying bench" complete with a built in box... I also keep a pistol in it. More room than you'd expect in such a small pack.

Bass Pro carries them also. $80 I believe.


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my Orvis Sling bag too. It's out of the way, rides high enough not to get wet in deeper water, and looks cool enough to unload the fishing gear and throw in a camera for trips to the zoo. Picture below.


----------

